

Virtual assistants - DistortedRhymes

Who has experience with hiring a virtual assistance from India or the Phillipines? Was it a positive experience or negative? What's a reasonable rate to pay per hour? Should I use elance.com or somewhere else?
======
zackblum
Odesk seems to be the consensus for cheap VA's. Also see
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-virtual-assistant-
ser...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-virtual-assistant-services-out-
there)

------
iworkforthem
craigslist philipines is pretty active, you are almost certainly going to get
a reply.

Another paid options include onlinejobs.ph

The lowest rate I managed to hire is USD2.5/hr.

My advice is to first have the scope of work type out clearly and the
'interview' challenge throughout first, this will really help you to filter
out the good ones.

